# Social Media Content Tips



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Good article on posting relevant content on social media. 

http://www.remodeling.hw.net/internet/value-added.aspx


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Good article, I think many of us still just view Social Media as an extension of our webpage, or another way to advertise. I think it is more than that, here is one of my favorite examples. I don't even have a pool, yet I enjoy his posts!
I was just thinking this morning that FB is becoming more like a "hub" or daily check in spot, just like checking in here to see what is going on, I enjoy going to FB and seeing what all my online buddies have to say!

100 Awesome Marketing Stats


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

#37 and 38 are very interesting. Blogging is free and so easy. Just takes time, content and creativity. But if you are busy doing projects, its so easy to snap pictures, and even post right from your phone. 

I agree, fb seems to be gaining momentum on the business side. Thats what makes it interesting to follow people with good consistent content. Its a fine line between that and spam. 

I think the key is not to be feeding out tons of "Tallahassee Roof Repair" type of spammy posts. Good, organic, original content seems to gain good followings and momentum, it seems. 

It is really interesting to see how businesses use it. We have some people right here on pt who are cutting edge. George Z continues to raise the bar, and it is obviously effective. Fenner too.

Its worth noting, and I am sure these guys would agree, that you have to treat it like a campaign, but without crossing over into marketing overexposure.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

#64 was funny, but the ones that followed were interesting!


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

Slide 44 is interesting, US Internet users spend 3x more on social media sites than in email. I thought I heard it had surpassed email recently, but didn't know it was that far past email.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like Scott's contest has lit the fire under the feet of a few bloggers!

Here are a few more links that some may find useful.
101 Blog Tips
Bloggers guide to SEO

Social Media buttons


And those of you who are not interested in blogging or Social Media, feel free to move right along!


----------

